# This is 7 Cigars? What's In The Water In Chico CA?



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Splitting a box of Illusione eccj's with the Whitacres. I'm supposed to get 7 cigars but nooooooo. Does this look like a box with 7 cigars in it?










Here's the contents - Mmmmmmm a lot more than 7 cigars and COOKIES!!! :chk:chk:chk:chk










Somehow I ended up with 9 eccj's instead of 7 and 5 excellent additions!!!










And the piece de resistance - 27 oatmeal cookies!!! I thought Heather's chocolate chip cookies were great....these are incredible!!! :ss










Thanks for everything Heather and Darrell - I'll try one of the eccj's this weekend. I'm already into cookie number four, they don't need to rest! 

*


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Screw the cigars....those cookies look awesome!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm on my way over, George!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Me too!!!! coookies!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, cookies :dr


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not home!!! Heading out to school and a mean German Shepherd is guarding the house!!! Just don't make sounds like a thunderstorm or she will hide in the corner!

I'm eating them as fast as I can so no one else can have any!!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Get In My Belly.......


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr

Oatmeal Chocolate Chip are my absolute favorite cookie.


Great bomb guys:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

cookies!!!

I am Heather's biggest fan! Nice hit!


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


edit:: LOL... got that one backwards


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Nice, enjoy the cookies George.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

And the Den Mother gets more cookies. 

Nicely done!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Get In My Belly.......


Classic Russ!!!! :r

George mighty good hit you got there!!!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Awesome and tasty-looking hit! :tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm glad you like the oatmeal cookies George! I thought I should change it up a little from the chocolate chip cookies for once.

You hit us waaaayyyy harder when you sent the check so you've still got it coming! When you ask??? You will never know! :tu


Enjoy!!!

Edit: Ps. the cookies are way better fresh. Sorry the box took so long to get there. I guess when you and Vin come out here I will just have to make more!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Those Whitacres are something else. Great hit you two.

Enjoy the smokes George. OH yeah i guess you should enjoy the cookies too. mad:-jealous)

:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured you could always use more *bombing material*!!!

Those ~eccj~ Illusiones are a close second to the ~hl~s!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

That is one "SWEET" hit... :dr


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Get In My Belly.......


Mmmmmmm cookies:dr


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Waiting for the words to come to me here......


Sorry. I'm in awe right now.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, now I need cookies. Aaargh.
Nice hit, The Whitacre's!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> You hit us waaaayyyy harder when you sent the check so you've still got it coming! When you ask??? You will never know! :tu


*Noooo Heather I have nothing coming! I only went to the store, bought a bunch of stuff and tossed it in the box for you folks along with a couple of smokes.

Whereas you took the time to lovingly handcraft each individual cookie for my enjoyment! At least that's how I like to think about it when I'm eating em! :ss
*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Whereas you took the time to lovingly handcraft each individual cookie for my enjoyment! At least that's how I like to think about it when I'm eating em! :ss*


I am so turned on right now.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I am so turned on right now.


u


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I am so turned on right now.


I wasn't talking about you Vin!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

O.k. Stop!!!:bn

:r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome hit! Do they cookies smell like cigars or the cigars smell like cookies? I bet Drew Estates could sell the heck out of some cookie-infused cigars! I know some gorillas that would snatch them up!


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

wow nice!!!!!!!!! :dr


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweeeeet in oh so many ways!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit, you have to be carefull when dealing with the Whitacre tribe. They are some hard hitting Bastages.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't even make it past the cookies picture. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> O.k. Stop!!!:bn
> 
> :r


*Yes Sir!! :chk:chk:chk:chk*


----------

